# Reebo's Keep on the Shadowfell - Chapter 3, Updated 30/07/08



## ReeboKesh (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello Enworlders.

Having read the hilarous Dr Midnight’s KotS Story Hour and having just started a 4th edition campaign using the same adventure myself, I’ve decided to start a story hour for my gaming group. In time I will post some detailed descriptions of the characters as well as some art pieces (Dr Midnight isn’t the only DM who can draw) but for now here is my Keep on the Shadowfell story hour.

Hope you like it.
Reebo
_______________________​
In a world of growing darkness there can be found points of light… One such light in the dark is located within the shadow of an ancient keep; the sleepy town of Winterhaven. Little do the townsfolk suspect that a great darkness threatens to swallow Winterhaven whole, lest a band of heroes rise to defend it…. 
Fingers crossed.

Session 1 – Chapter 1
“What a coincidence, we all worship the Raven Queen!” 

_______________________​
It was several miles from the town of Winterhaven, where our hero… four adventurers first met. They travelled in pairs. They were odd couples to say the least. Recognising the others as the adventuring type, they uncharacteristically hailed each other (rather than attacking first and looting later).

The first group were a pair of Warlocks. One was an attractive half elven brunette dressed more for pleasure than adventure. She carried a scythe across her back (not for pleasure) and her long thigh high booted strides forced her companion to quicken his pace when they travelled. Speaking of which, her companion was a red bearded dwarf possessing the silly grin of the inebriated. He carried a large wineskin as well as a scythe, but the wineskin had seen more use. Her name was Asrana, his was Anghus.

The second group consisted of a Paladin and a Wizard. The Paladin was dragonborn, with scales a coppery hue and eyes of azure blue. He carried a heavy stone maul, one handed, resting against his shoulder. His fearsome appearance masked his rookie-like nervousness. His companion on the other hand, a young human, was possessed of an unbalanced mental state that some would consider bravery. He played with magical flames that danced along his knuckles, almost daring anyone to test his magical prowess. The dragonborn was called Balasar, the Wizard… well some call him Tym.

“Hail… and well… well met travellers. Where are… thou headed?” asked Balasar, nervously.

“We are headed to the town of Winterhaven” replied Asrana, flicking her long auburn tresses to the side.

“What a coincidence!” replied Tym, clapping his hands together and extinguishing the flame between them. “So are we!”

“Great.” added Anghus. “Can we go now? Me wineskin’s almost empty”. Without waiting for a response, the dwarf just wandered off. 

Asrana let out a sigh which turned to a smile and looked to Tym. “My name is Asrana. I’m single. My drunken companion is Anghus and you are?”

Balasar slapped his clawed hand against his face. He knew what was going to happen next.

Tym puffed out his chest. “Some call me… Tym”. With that statement the Wizard, spread out his arms and let fly to either side with jets of magical flame. The flames left the tall grass scorched right to the ground beneath it. Tragically, a small field mouse in the path of one of the flaming jets would never see its wife and kids again.

“Wow. I like a man who’s not afraid to set things on fire.” Asrana stepped closer to him and hooked her arm under his. “So, what sends you to Winterhaven?” The two began to walk away from the forgotten dragonborn.

“Um, I am called… Bala…sar…” Balasar sighed as he watched the half-elven vixen walk off with his companion Tym. He shrugged his scaly shoulders and walked over to a patch of smouldering grass. The dragonborn stomped at the remaining embers muttering something about preventing forest fires. He heard a small crunch beneath his clawed foot and lifted it. The small blackened bones of what was once a field mouse were stuck to the sole of his foot. He sighed again.

_______________________​
Balasar caught up with the others who were discussing religion and quests.

Tym turned to his scaly companion. “Hey Balasar you’ll never guess which patron deity Asrana and Anghus follow?!”

“Let me guess. Hmmm. Oh, I don’t know. The Raven Queen?” Balasar replied with an almost imperceptible hint of sarcasm.

“Yes! Isn’t that cool? We’ve decided to group together and share quests!” said Tym excitedly

“We’ve decided?” asked Balasar

“Aye come on yee overgrown lizard. Without us yee’ll probably die.” winked Anghus, nudging the dragonborn in the side with his elbow.

Balasar looked down at the dwarf and copped a whiff. Anghus reeked of alcohol. Shifting to the side he turned to Asrana. “So thoust will help us with our quest?”

“Sure. If you help us with ours” Asrana replied

“Pray tell, what is this quest thou speak of?”

“What’s yours?”

“I asked thou first.”

“You show me yours and I’ll show you mine.” replied Asrana with a sly grin.

“Show you what?! What are thoust speaking of?!” answered Balasar, who was getting a little annoyed.

Asrana giggled. “Nevermind. We’re looking for our mentor, one Douven Staul. He left our village three months ago and we haven’t seen him since. He found a map to a supposed dragon burial site located not far from Winterhaven. Hopefully we’ll find him in Winterhaven, or someone who knows his whereabouts.”

“Aye. The lass speak the truth.” added Anghus.

“Well we’re on a quest in the name of the Raven Queen herself!” boasted Tym.

Balasar looked at his wizard companion, then at the sky above and shook his head. “Actually, my companion and I have been asked by Mishann, a priestess of the Raven Queen, to investigate possible cult activity in this area.”

Asrana was intrigued. “Cult? What sort of cult?”

“A death cult.” replied Balasar in a grim tone.

“Ack! Blasted servants of Orcus I’ll wager!” Anghus spat on the ground. “I hates me the undead.”

“So do we all, my new dwarven friend.” added Tym. “So do we all.”

Asrana placed her right hand forward. “It’s settled then, we pledge to aid each other with our quests. Have a little fun on the side and kick some death cult butt. What say you?”

“Aye.” said Anghus placing his hand on Asrana’s.

“I’m in” said Tym placing his hand on Anghus’s.

Balasar hesitated for a moment. “Very well then, we do this together.” He placed his clawed hand on top of Tym’s.

“Ow!” cried Tym. “You really need to trim those claws.”

_______________________​
The wind was in their faces, cool and comfortable. The road beneath their feet was level. An occasional cobblestone poked through the dirt road indicating decades of neglect.

Anghus was starting to sober up and his mood was consequently souring then he noticed something. “Aye? What ave we ere?” he muttered to himself. He knew he hadn’t just imagined a kobold head popping up behind a small boulder to the side of the road; he was no longer drunk enough to hallucinate.

Anghus turned to the others to see if they had noticed. Only Tym had spotted the kobold. “Aye lad, yee see what I see?” whispered Anghus.

“Yeah I did.” whispered Tym back. “Should we tell the others?”

“Nah. Let’s just attack.” Anghus pointed at the small boulder, where he could just see the top of the kobold’s head, and muttered a Warlock’s Curse. The kobold was oblivious to the dark cloud that hung over it until a moment later when a dark, crackling Eldritch Blast blew off its scaly little head.

The other kobolds reacted immediately and sprang into view from behind small boulders on either side of the road. One particular brave kobold leapt onto the boulder he had been hiding behind, pointed his spear forward and cried “Charge!” in draconic. A split second later Tym’s Fiery Magic Missile blew a hole in its chest killing it instantly.

“We’re under attack!” cried Balasar hefting his two handed maul. “Get behind me my companions!”

Much to Balasar’s amazement his lightly armoured companions rushed forward hurling blasts of eldritch energy and flaming magical missiles. 

Anghus and Asrana took turns, cursing their kobold enemies. “What happened to ladies first?!” yelled Asrana over the din of battle.

“Ack. Yer no lady Asrana! Bah ha ha ha!” replied Anghus with a laugh as Hellish flames burned another kobold to death. He noticed at the last moment a clay pot sailing over his head, but it didn’t concern him as it had missed him completely, shattering on the ground and spilling its resin like contents on the road.

Anghus spotted the kobold with the sling and prepared to drop his Warlock’s Curse upon it.

“Tag! Called it!” cried out Asrana, Cursing the kobold slinger and sending an Eldritch Blast its way but missing it.

“Ha! Yee missed you daft half-bitch!” rebuked the dwarf.

A small group of the kobolds started to rush forward toward Tym. It was the last thing they would ever do. Well, except scream in pain as Tym's Cloud of Flaming Daggers settled around them and stabbed the small group to death.

By now Balasar had reached a pair of kobolds carrying Dragonscale Shields. Actually each had a single dragonscale for a shield which were not really that impressive looking. Balasar’s maul crashed into one of the shields, harmlessly bouncing off. Then again, maybe looks could be deceiving. The kobolds stuck back with their shortwords, grievously wounding the dragonborn. “We are not afraid of you dragon brother!” they hissed. 
Balasar thought to himself “Great, my first real fight and I am going to die.” He stumbled back and went on the defensive.

“Tym! Your friend’s in trouble!” cried Asrana.

Tym turned his attention to Balasar, as he dropped another kobold with Tym’s Fiery Magic Missile. Rushing forward he made it to the dragonborn’s side “Need a hand, Balasar?”

“A hand… would be…. most appreciated.” replied Balasar, through pain gritted teeth. He only had a split second to shield his face as a sheet of flame washed over the two dragon scale carrying kobolds. Tym’s Burning Hands had just saved his life. Balasar collapsed on his rump. “Thanks friend. I owe you my life.”

Tym was about to reply when he heard the two warlocks cursing. That being with foul language, not their spells. The kobold slinger was getting away. Tym lifted his hand and made cocking motion with his thumb and flicked back his forefinger as he launched Tym’s Fiery Magic Missile at the fleeing creature.

The missile struck the kobold in the back, the impact flipping it into the air and dropped it to the ground, stone dead.

Tym blew on the smoke trailing from his finger. “Some call me… Tym”

_______________________

Next time
Session 1 – Chapter 2
“My kingdom for a kobold skull!”

_______________________​


----------



## Rob_Jedi (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been working on the minis for the party, they are now all converted up ready for paint

http://www.mainlymedieval.com/ozpainters/viewtopic.php?p=19974#19974


----------



## Nebulous (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice minis, Jedi.  I especially like the dragonborn conversion.  I had been considering buying the RARE dragonborn from AtG, but in retrospect, it will be more fun just to convert an old one like you did.  I think i have two of those little brass/bronze dragons i never used anyway, and a crapload of ogre-ish models.


----------



## ReeboKesh (Jul 21, 2008)

Session 1 – Chapter 2​ “My kingdom for a kobold skull!”

_______________________

​    Nestled in the foothills of the Cairngorm Peaks, and surrounded by farmlands with dark woods to the south and mountain peaks to the north, lay the walled town of Winterhaven. The town’s walls were weathered stone topped by defensive palisades. Here, above the main gate, two guards discuss life, love and adventurers.

  Guardsman Derek tried to stifle a yawn but failed miserable “Yaaawwwn.”

  “Late night?” asked Guardsman Cole, turning to his co-worker.

  “Aye. The baby kept us all night she did. Haven’t had a good night sleep since she was born.” complained Derek.

  Cole chuckled. “I slept like an owlbear in winter last night.”

  “Bah! Least I got a missus that keeps me warm at night.” rebuked Derek.

  “Who be needin a wife when ya seeing the Moongem sisters.” replied Cole with a grin from ear to ear.

  “What?! Dephina and Sephina?! At the same time?!” Derek said, stunned and a little jealous of Cole. Actually, he was a lot jealous. The Moongem sisters were Winterhaven’s only elven residents, twins whose radiant beauty had most of the men of Winterhaven paying whatever price they asked for when they sold their goods on Market Day. (Those goods being flowers or fruit, so get your mind out of the gutter.)

  “Shhh!” said Cole waving Derek to lower his voice.  “Of course I ain’t seeing em at the same time. Neither knows I’m dating the other.” explained Cole.

  “How do you tell them apart?”

  “Oh I can tell.” said Cole, tapping his nose. “Dephina smells of wildflowers. Sephina smells of apples. Now if only I could convince the two of em into my be….”

   “Hey look!” Derek interrupted Cole’s fantasy. “I think we’ve got visitors.”

  Cole looked out over the palisade to a group of four coming down the road. “Hmm, looks like a band of adventurers by the amount of weapons they’re carrying. Got that swagger about em too.”

  “Adventurers? Pffft. I can’t stand their kind.” Derek spat in disgust over the side.

  “Huh? Wha’do you ave against adventurers?”

  “I can’t stand how they strut around with their big shiny weapons, in their big shiny armour, waving their big shiny sacks of gold around like they own the place.” complained Derek.

  “Derek, if it weren’t for the likes of em, we’d be fighting off monsters every day.”

  “Aye? What’d ya mean?” asked Derek.

  “I mean them adventurers they go into them dungeons right? If they win, they kill them monsters, which is good news for us right? If they lose, the monsters eat em and don’t go hungry, which is also good news for us. Understand?” explained Cole.

  “So, you’re saying adventures are like monster snacks then?”

  “Shhh.” Cole gestured for Derek to be quiet. “They’re below us. Go on.” 

  “What?” replied Derek who didn’t know what Cole wanted him to “Go on” with.

  “Ya script, ya idiot.” said Cole in a hushed tone.

  “Oh, yeah.” Derek reached into his belt pouch and pulled out a crumpled up note. Uncrumpling it he looked at it, then lent over to Cole. “What does this word say?”

  Cole looked at the word he was pointing to, looked at Derek and said “Hail.”

  “Oh, ok.” Derek cleared his voice then called down to the adventurers. “Hail and well met travellers! What brings you to Winter Haven?”

  “Winterhaven is one word.” whispered Cole. “And tuck in your chain shirt.”

  “This road!” Anghus called back. “Ha ha ha.”

  “Oh. Very well then, what business do you have in Winter Haven?!” asked Derek. 

  “Isn’t that the same question, worded differently?” whisper Cole.

  “Our business is our own laddie. Just point us to the nearest tavern.” called back the dwarf.

  “Um, ok. Wrafton’s Inn lies directly opposite the gates. You can….”

  “Thanks boy!” replied Anghus and the four adventures past under the gate into Winterhaven.

  Balasar turned to look up at the guards “I should probably ask them if Winterhaven has a temple?”


  “Don’t bother boy. Those guards would be too star struck to answer yee. We all know how much the common folk love us adventuring types.”

  Balasar acknowledged Anghus’ logic. “I guess your right. Tym and I will go look for a temple.”

  “We will? But I want to go to the tavern.” said Tym in a disappointed tone.

  “Yee can drink yourself stupid with our new friends later. First we have our quest to worry about and the temple may give us some leads to any possible cult activity in the area.” Balasar turned to the others.  “We’ll catch up with….” Asrana and Anghus had already reached the tavern and were going inside. Balasar wasn’t surprised. “C’mon Tym, lets go.”

_______________________​
​  Wrafton’s Inn was quiet at this time of day. Besides the innkeeper, a brown haired, buxomly woman with a ready smile, there was two other customers; an elderly farmer with dark complexion and a curly white beard wearing a floppy straw hat and a slender female elf with shoulder length white hair shaved on one side. On her back was strapped a slender bow and quiver, and a longsword hung from her belt. She obviously was an adventurer as well.

  Asrana and Anghus strolled up to the bar. “What you gots to drink?” asked the dwarf, cutting out any formalities.

  Asrana slid onto one of the bar stools, crossing her legs and revealing the split in her leather skirt. “Hello there.” 

  “Hello and well met.” replied the innkeeper, ignoring Anghus. “My name is Salvana Wrafton, I own this fine establishment. Can I get you a drink Miss?”

  “Asrana. I just arrived in Winterhaven and yes thanks, I would love a glass of wine. I’m also single.” Asrana kept eye contact with the innkeeper. She knew her body language, and obvious alluring appearance, often allowed her to take advantage of men. Lately she had started to try it on women.

  “Very well, one glass of fine elven wine, coming up. On the house of course, as you’re new in town.” Salvana smiled and turned her body to go fetch the wine. Only when she had to turn her head did her eyes unlock from Asrana’s.

  Asrana could hear a foot tapping. She turned and looked down at Anghus. “Yes?”

  “Yer doing that thing again ya blasted trollop!” Anghus pointed at her. “Listen I dunno care who yee charm with yer trollop ways ya trollop but ya better never try that trick on me or yee’ll see some Warlock magic that’ll make your hair curl.”

  Asrana looked down at the dwarf. “Anghus. I’m a Warlock too, remember?”

  “Oh. Yeah. Just gets me a beer will ya… ya trollop.” with a huff, Anghus walked off to find a table.

  Asrana turned back to the bar and found Salvana staring at her and a glass of elven wine waiting for her on the bar. Asrana took a sip of the wine, closed her eyes and licked her lips slowly, savouring the taste of the fine elven beverage. “Delectable.” she said. “Can you poor a glass of your cheapest beer for my dwarven friend and can I ask you a question?” 

  “Sure.” replied Salvana pouring a watery, light coloured beer into a stein. One of the bar wenches had arrived for work and Salvana pointed to the beer and over to Anghus. The barmaid collected the tray and walked over to the seated dwarf. “Ask away.”

  “I’m looking for an old friend. A man named Douven Staul. He was headed up this way to look for a dragon’s tomb. Have you heard of him?” asked Asrana, sipping her wine.

  Salvana pondered the question for a moment. “You know I do remember a fellow by that name. He had a room here for a time. He had some business with Eilian.” She nodded to the old farmer sitting alone. “Funny thing is he disappeared one day and never returned. I never did find out what happened to him. His room is still upstairs. He paid me several months in advance.”

  “I’d like to see his room if I may?” asked Asrana politely.

  “Certainly.” Salvana reached below the bar and handed Asrana a key attached to a small block of wood. The number six was etched into it. “Can I get you another drink?”

  “Yes thanks Salvana, and keep the beer flowing for my dwarven companion. I’m just going to speak with Eilian over there.” Asrana hopped of the bar stool with a little bounce. She caught Salvana admiring her from the corner of her eye and smiled to herself. Asrana sauntered over to the old farmer’s table and slid into a chair beside him. Old Eilian jumped and looked at Asrana’s low cut bodice. Moments passed. Then he looked up at her face.

  “Hello there, Eilian.” purred Asrana.

  “Um…err… ah… Have we met before miss?” asked Eilian, a little frazzled by Asrana’s appearance.

  “No, we haven’t so let me introduce myself. My name is Asrana. I’m single” She held out her hand and Eilian reached to shake it. She squeezed his hand gently before letting it go. “Salvana Wrafton told me your name and said you might be able to help me with a small problem I have.”

  “Er.. sure what problem… is that miss?” Eilien’s mouth was suddenly dry.

  “I’m looking for an old friend. A man named Douven Staul. Do you know him?” asked Asrana
  “You knew Douven?” replied Eilien. Asrana nodded. “I wondered what happened to him? He had questions about the old burial site southwest of the village. He thought a dragon might be buried there. Pfftt. I told him it was probably an old trash heap, but he wouldn’t hear of it! Well of course I gave him directions to the place. I am something of an historian of the area you know!” Eilien was so proud of that last fact.

  “And? What happened to him?”

  “Oh. Well he took my directions and I haven’t seen him since. That was about a month ago. I do hope the poor man is all right!”

  “I see. Eilien can you draw me a map to the burial site?” Asrana gestured to Salvana and pointed at Eilien’s empty beer mug. The innkeeper nodded and sent over another round.

  “Sure. Gotta a quill and ink?” said Eilien with a smile, taking up the new full mug of ale that had been served to him.

  Asrana produced a quill, ink and some parchment from her backpack. The bottle of ink was a deep purple colour with a hint of crimson. Eilien took up the implements and begin drawing the map. “This is ink right?”

  “Of course it is silly, what do you think it is, blood?” replied Asrana with a smile, assuring the old farmer.

_______________________

​  Balasar and Tym reached the village temple. It was a large stone structure dedicated to Avandra, the Goddess of luck and change. Stepping inside Balasar was pleased to see several of the other deities represented in small altars. An altar to the Raven Queen was present and he offered a silent pray. At the front of the church they spotted a robed woman with a long brown braid of hair that ran down the length of her back almost reaching the back of her knees. She turned to great them.

  “Avandra’s blessing on you. I am Sister Linora. How may I be of assistance?”

  “Some call me…” Balasar cut Tym off before he could finish.

  “My name is Balasar.” Balasar bowed low in respect. “This is my companion Tym. We have just arrived in Winterhaven and were hoping thou could assist us with our mission for the Raven Queen.” 

  “Certainly, what would you like to know?” Sister Linora bade they be seated and sat down herself.

  “Sister, have thou heard of any unusual cult activity in the area?” asked Balasar.

  “A cult?! I can assure you won’t find any evil cult here. The villagers of Winterhaven are good people. I’m sure that if a cult were really operating in this area, I would have heard about it. And I would have taken action in the name of Avandra – I can assure you of that.” 

  Sister Linora seemed a little annoyed at the suggestion of cult activity so Balasar backed off and changed the subject. “My companions and I were attacked by kobolds on the road here, have thou had any problems with their kind lately?”

  “Yes, we have. The kobolds are not only striking at travellers on the road. They’ve begun to make forays into the distant farms, raiding livestock and attacking homes in the dark of the night.”

  “Has nothing been done?!” asked Tym.

  “I have appealed to Lord Padraig, but he has neither the resources nor the means to raise a force to fight back. I fear if something is not done soon, these creatures will grow bolder and may even attack Winterhaven.” Sister Linora seemed genuine in her concern.
  Balasar and Tym looked at each other and came to the same conclusion – it was going to be up to them to do something about these kobolds. An adventurer’s work is never done.

  “Sister we will deal with these kobolds, this I swear to thee. Where can we find this Lord Padraig?” asked Balasar standing up. Tym also rose to his feet.

  Sister Linora stood up and spoke. “Thank you noble dragonborn Balasar and, you too Tym.” She cupped their hands in thanks. “Lord Padraig can be found at his mansion during the day, beyond the town’s Inner Gate.” Sister Linora bid them farewell. “Fortune favours the bold.”

  Balasar and Tym bowed low, turned and left the temple. “What now?” asked Tym when they were outside.

  “First, we go find our new companions. Hopefully they have not passed out from drinking. Then, we pay this Lord Padraig a visit.” The two companions headed back to the inn.

_______________________​ 
​  Balasar and Tym entered Wrafton’s Inn, passing an old farmer blissfully smiling to himself. “Must be drunk.” thought Balasar shaking his head. “Humans.” They spotted their new companions and took a seat at the table.

  Asrana casually turned around. Balasar could tell that she had been drinking. The dwarf looked, and smelled, no different. “Well? What did the church tell you?” asked the half-elf warlock.

  “Sister Linora, of the Temple of Avandra, believes there is no cult activity in this area. I am not convinced, so I will keep searching. She did however acknowledge the kobold problem Winterhaven is having and that we should seek out Lord Padraig, the custodian of this fair village.”

  “Shhounds like a plan!” exclaimed Anghus. “I’m comings with ya Dragonborn. Maybe we can convince thisshh Lord Pondrag to offer us sssome moneys to rid him of these koboldsss.”

  Balasar raised one scaly brow but thought best not to argue. He turned to Asrana whose attention had been drawn to an elven female sitting at a table alone. “Asrana? Will thou be accompanying us to speak with Lord Padraig?”

  “Huh? What? Um, no. Run along. I’ll catch up with you when you return.” Asrana topped up her glass of wine and poured a second one. Taking both she stood up, felt a little light headed, and walked over to the lone elf.

  Balasar shrugged. “Come Tym, Anghus let us go see this Lord.” The trio stood up and left the Inn.

_______________________​ 
​  The inn had gotten many more customers by this time. At a corner table Asrana stood before the seated elven female. “May I join you?” she asked politely.

  The elf pushed out a chair with her booted foot. Asrana noted her well toned thighs. “Sure, tis a free realm.”

  Asrana seated herself and slid one of the glasses of wine to the elf. “My name is Asrana. I just arrived here in Winterhaven with my companions. Oh and I’m single.” she took a sip of her own wine.

  The elf took a sip of the wine. “That’s good to know. My name is Ninara. What brings you to the backwater town?”

  “My companions and I are looking for an old friend as well as investigating rumours of a cult in the area.” replied Asrana. She was really feeling light headed now but this elven beauty was so exotic and mysterious. Or maybe that was the elven wine talking.

  Ninara leaned in, stopping only a couple of inches from Asrana’s face. Asrana could smell a woody smell coming from Ninara, she must enjoy the outdoors, she thought to herself. “A cult? You’ve heard of it too? Thank the stars. I was afraid this whole village was in league with the kobolds. I’ve been watching them come and go from a cave behind a waterfall up in a cliff to the east and south of the village.”


  “That’s great news!” exclaimed Asrana a little too loudly. She realised people were staring and lowered her voice. “That’s great news. When my companions arrive we tell them what you know and the five of us can go out and hunt kobolds. What say you?”

  Ninara smiled. “Sounds like a plan.”

_______________________​ 
​    The trio reached the inner gate and were stopped by a pair of guards. “Halt travellers. Only those who have an appointment with Lord Padraig may pass.”

  “Get out of our way, ya blasted idiots! We’re ere to see yer Lord Pondrag.” Anghus marched forward but was stopped by Balasar firm grip.

  “Please excuse my dwarven friend. We are here to audience with Lord Padraig concerning the kobold problem that plagues Winterhaven.” said Balasar, in a stern tone. He was starting to get used to taking charge very quickly. He only hoped that his leadership skills would keep this group alive.

  The guards looked to each other then turned to the dragonborn. “Sir. Why did you not say so from the beginning! Please follow me I will announce your presence to my Lord.” One of the guards opened the inner gate while the other led the trio to the grand manor house. It was a fine example of stone architecture in a village otherwise composed of thatch and wood. Once inside they were escorted into a waiting room and left alone.
  Lord Padraig entered the room through a set of double doors. He was an imposing middle aged man with straight shoulder length salt and pepper hair and beard trimmed neatly. An ornate longsword was belted to his side and he wore a tabard with what must have been his family crest – a hipporgriff. “Greetings and welcome. I am Elric Padraig, Lord of Winterhaven.”

  Balasar bowed low. “Greetings your Lordship, my name is Balasar and these are my companions Anghus and...”

  “Some call me… Tym.” once again Tym’s spread out his arms and let fly to either side with jets of magical flame.


  “By Avandra’s Lucky Coin! Are you crazy?! Are you trying to burn down my manor?!” Padraig was shocked and a little angry. His hand gripped the handle of the longsword at his side. This would surely test Balasar’s leadership skills.

  “Your Lordship, please allow me to apologize for my companion’s brash display. He only wished to show off his formidable magical skills. See nothing caught fire. Please worry no longer, it is safe.” Balasar gave Tym a withering look which translated as “we need to talk about this later.”

  Anghus belched.

  Lord Padraig raised an eyebrow at the dwarf then turned to Balasar. “Very well then, the guard tells me that you have come here to handle our kobold problem, is that true?”

  “Yes my Lord. Our group was attacked by a group of kobolds not far from you village. We were able to defeat them without too much difficulty.”

  “Do you have their skulls?!” asked Lord Padraig a little too eagerly, surprising Balasar and Tym with the question. 

  Anghus scratched himself.

  “Um.. no my Lord. Why do you ask? now Balasar was curious, this Lord Padraig was an odd one.

  Padraig cleared his throat and composed himself. “I will pay you the sum of 100 pieces of gold if you eliminate the kobold problem facing Winterhaven. And, as a bonus, I will offer 1 piece of gold for each kobold skull you return to me. Is that a deal?”

  “Um… er… I…” Balasar hadn’t expected the town’s leader to so readily part with gold to rid him of this threat. Balasar was a paladin after all and though he worshipped the Raven Queen it was in his nature to come to the aid of others, usually without payment.

  “Well take it!” exclaimed Anghus who seemed suddenly sober at the mere mention of gold. Also he was worried the crazy paladin would wave payment.

  “Very well then.” nodded Padraig. “Bring me any skulls you recover and proof that this kobold menace has been dealt with. Agreed?” he held out his hand and one by one the newly formed mercenaries shook it. Padraig bid them farewell, adding “Fortune favours the bold” a saying of the faithful of Avandra, as they left the manor.

  Once they had passed the inner gate Tym turned to the others and asked. “What on earth could Lord Padraig want with kobold skulls?”

  “That puzzles me too Tym, perhaps he is a collector of creature skulls?” even Balasar didn’t believe his own theory.

  “Bah! Who cares! At least we’re getting paid! He’s probably gonna build a throne of kobold skulls!” voiced Anghus before bursting out into laughter. The others chuckled along as they headed back to the inn.

_______________________​ 
​  It was late evening and the four adventures had spent most of the day talking, eating and drinking. Okay mainly drinking. Except for Balasar who didn’t drink, but he did eat, quite a lot actually. Several roasted suckling pig, to be precise.

  “Very well my companions. I shall retire for the evening. Good night.” Balasar rose from his chair and turned to leave.

  “Wait! Where are ye going?!” shouted Anghus.

  Balasar gestured for him to lower his voice. “As a said friend Anghus, I am going to bed.”

  “No yer not! Yer coming with us. <hic> We’re going to hunts koboldsss.”

  “Yeah! That’s a good idea. <hic> I want to burn shhome kobolds wiv my flamey magics.” slurred Tym who had slumped in his chair.

  Asrana rested her groggy head on her folder arms on the table but kept her eyes locked on Ninara. “So Ninara. <hic> What do you wanna to do?”

  Ninara was feeling light headed herself. She didn’t want to drink but amongst this group she couldn’t help herself. “It will be dangerous. The kobolds can see in the dark. We can’t. <burp> We should wait till morning.”

  “What?! Bah! I can shhheeee in the dark. <hic> We’ll be fine.” Anghus slammed his mug down and stood up, swaying. “Where’s my ssshhcythe?”

  Balasar wasn’t going to let his friends drink and adventure. “Come now. We will hunt these kobolds in the morning.” He picked up the dwarf, who surprisingly offered no resistance when he dropped him over his shoulder, then he turned to help Tym up. “Ninara, can thou help Asrana up to her room?”

  “Certainly.” Ninara lifted Asrana up into her arms. Though the warlock was half asleep she clumsily tried to plant a kiss on the elf’s lips. Ninara pulled away and looked up to see Balasar giving them an odd look. It was so hard to read a dragonborn’s expression so Ninara let it go and adjusted the warlock in her arms. “Come on Asrana, you need to sleep this off.” 

  “Zzzzzzz” was Asrana’s response.

_______________________
​ 
Next time
​ Session 2 – Chapter 3​ “Ow! I’ve got a sore Irontooth!”​


----------



## ReeboKesh (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, hope your enjoying our Keep on the Shadowfell story hour so far. 

Basically this second long post above, wraps up the first session. Half the session was spent actually creating the characters since we didn't want to use the pregens.

Anyway having read over it I wonder if some of the content is a little on the adult side and I can't find any guidelines to Story Hour content. If the mods want me to slap a Mature sticker on it I will but I promise there will be no depictions of sex just in case readers were wondering (or hoping ).

Anyway I'll write up session 2 - chapter 3 soon which contains a hell of a lot more combat than the first session. This weekend we have our third session and so far we are having a blast!

Hope you like it.
Reebo


----------



## Caldarion (Jul 27, 2008)

This is great, Reebo.  Your portrayal of the characters is VERY entertaining.  Lookin' forward to the next update!


----------



## ReeboKesh (Jul 28, 2008)

Caldarion said:


> This is great, Reebo.  Your portrayal of the characters is VERY entertaining.  Lookin' forward to the next update!




Thanks for the kind words Caldarion. I was worried no one was enjoying this storyhour since the only reply I had received so far was about one of my players minis!

I'm working on the end of the 2nd session atm and will post soon. We played our 3rd session on the weekend and man, there was more roleplaying than actual combat. Who said 4th edition was just combat? No more so than previous edition IMHO.

Reebo


----------



## ReeboKesh (Jul 30, 2008)

Double post. Why can't I delete it?


----------



## ReeboKesh (Jul 30, 2008)

Session 2 – Chapter 3​ “Ow! I’ve got a sore Irontooth!”

_______________

​    “Oooowwww. My head… why did I drink sooo much?….” Asrana wasn’t feeling so well this morning and neither was her hangover. She, along with the others, had all come downstairs for breakfast, a late breakfast. Well except for Balasar who hadn’t drank last night and Anghus who didn’t seem to suffer from hangovers. The dwarf and the dragonborn polished off their huge breakfast of eggs, bacon, lamb and sugarbread while Asrana, Ninara and Tym watched on with their stomachs a churning.

  Tym’s stomach rumbled audibly. Suddenly he sprang to his feet clutching his mouth and ran outside. The sound of Tym hurling caused Anghus to burst out laughing. Balasar just shook his scaled head.

  “So what is the plan this morning my companions?” asked the dragonborn breaking another loaf of sweetbread in half.

  “We kill kobolds!” exclaimed Anghus. “Lots of kobolds!”

  Asrana watched Tym re-enter the inn, he didn’t look to well. She turned to the others as he woozily sat down. “We’re going to need a cart.” She ran her fingers through her hair. It was a mess. Was that vomit? She didn’t immediately notice Balasar talking to her. “Huh?”

  “I said, why do we need a cart Asrana ?”

  “To carry all the kobold skulls, of course. You don’t think we’re going to fit them all in our backpacks do you? Plus they’ll stink of blood and brains…” Asrana wished she hadn’t just said ‘blood and brains’. She turned to Ninara to see how her hangover was doing. The elven bow woman was sitting crossed legged in her chair and was massaging her own temples. Her eyes were closed.

  “Yes Asrana?” asked Ninara. 

  Asrana was taken aback. She was only half elf herself but clearly the full-blooded of her kind had some unique empathic abilities. “Is that working for you Ninara?”

  Ninara exhaled and opened her eyes to look at Asrana. “Yes it is. Do you want me to try it on you?”

  “Yes please!” said Asrana sounding a little too eager. She brought up her legs, crossed them and closed her eyes. Nothing happened for a moment then she felt Ninara’s warm, slender fingers touch the side of her temples and begin to massage. Asrana found the massage quite relaxing, Ninara then moved her hands down her neck and began to massage her shoulders. Asrana let out a soft moan.

  Tym and Anghus sat watching, jaws a slack. Balasar looked at the two men and then at the women, then he interrupted them. “So, where do we get this cart from and how are we going to pull it around?” 

  Asrana opened one eye and glanced sideways at Balasar. “We can get one from one of the farms.”

  “Very well then.” said Balasar.

  “And you can pull it for us.” Asrana closed her eye again.

  “What?! I am dragonborn! Not some draft horse! How dare you!” Balasar stood up knocking over his chair.

  Tym quickly intervened before it turned ugly. “Balasar relax. She’s kidding, you know, humour?” 
  Asrana shrugged her shoulders and tried to hide a smile. 

  Ninara, whose fingers had grown sore from massaging, stopped and stood up. “We should get going.”

  “Oh. You’re finished already?” Asrana felt relaxed by the massage, almost as if she had taken a nap. “I agree, we should get going.”

  The companions gathered their gear and armour, strapped on their weapons and bid farewell to the innkeeper. It was time for adventure but first they had to find a cart, as well as something to pull it.

_______________
​  Balasar guided the mule that was pulling the cart. Riding in the cart were Asrana, Anghus and Tym. Ninara walked alongside.

  “I do not feel right about this.” grumbled Balasar. “I mean, did we leave enough gold pieces to cover the cost of this mule and the cart?” The heroes had just decided to just take a cart and mule from one of the farms outside Winterhaven without asking permission. For starters no one was home so they all felt, with the exception of Balasar, leaving some coin and a note was good enough rather than waiting around to ask the owner. After all they were adventurers and had adventuring to do.

  Asrana sighed. “Don’t worry Balasar. If you still feel bad when we get back we’ll give the owner some more gold to keep him happy. How does that sound?”

  “Aye, he ain’t getting any more of my gold.” Anghus protested. “Daft fool shouldn’t leave a donkey and cart unattended. Doesn’t he know there are thieves about?”

  “I guess so. I just worry for this beast of burden; the company of adventures is no place for a farm animal.” Balasar patted the mule and fed it an apple he had purchased from a fruit stall in the market place. The mule munched into the apple greedily.

  “Balasar what can possibly happen to our mule? It’s not like we’re going to ride it into battle…” and with those words the heroes suddenly found themselves surrounded and caught unprepared by a group of kobolds hiding in ambush! 

_______________
​ 
  Though a smaller group than the one the heroes first encountered, numbering only five, this group had been better prepared for an ambush. It was composed of three of the dragonshield carrying kobolds, a nimble skirmisher with a spear and light shield and their leader a wyrmpriest, who wore crimson coloured hide armour and a draconic looking bone mask.

  “The Dragon Queen rewards the fearless!” cried out the wyrmpriest in Draconic. Bolstered by their leader, the dragonshields rushed into combat, two of them attacking Ninara while the other joined the skirmisher in attacking Balasar.

  Ninara cursed herself, she should have spotted the ambush easily but her thoughts had been preoccupied with other things. She managed to dodge the dragonshield’s sword thrusts and backpedalled in order to get a clear shot. Alas these kobolds were trained to ‘stick’ to their targets and the two moved in close foiling her attack. Ninara dropped her bow in frustration and drew her longsword. It felt clumsy in her hand and she could not recall the last time she had actually swung the blade. She swung at one of the kobolds who easily deflected her clumsy swing with his shield; obviously it had been a while.

  The third dragonshield barrelled into Balasar knocking him to the side right into the spear point of the skirmisher. “Arrrrgh!” cried the dragonborn, as he tried to heave his maul in a wide arc to keep the kobolds at bay. Wary of the huge weapon the two kobolds shifted out of its dangerous arc. Balasar moved away from the cart in order to protect the others and challenged the kobolds to attack him “Come get me you dog-lizards!”

  Proud of his successful ambush, the wyrmpriest’s attention moved to the cart and he saw the three lightly armoured occupants, he smiled to himself and began to weave his hands in the air in a circular motion. Greenish-yellow mist began to coalesce into a liquid globe and with a thrust of his clawed hands he sent the orb flying towards the cart. 

  Anghus spotted the globe coming and ducked “Incoming!” he yelled. Asrana and Tym leapt off the side. The globe of acid splashed into the side of the cart but no one was hurt. Cursing, the wyrmpriest rushed forward to press the attack.

  Anghus stood up and focused his Warlock’s Curse on the skirmisher harassing Balasar then he brought his hands together, open palmed and unleashed a crackling blast of dark energy it. The skirmisher yelped in pain and turned its attention to the dwarf. It rushed toward the cart ducking under Balasar’s heavy swing, it wanted to taste dwarf flesh.

  Asrana stepped out in front of the cart and pointed her finger at the wyrmpriest cursing him and simultaneously launching a blast of black flames. The wyrmpriest laughed as the attack barely scorched him and stepped toward Asrana. An evil gleam sparkled in its eyes as it opened its small kobold jaws and unleashed a cone of roaring flame. Asrana screamed in pain as the flames seared her right arm, her scream was accompanied by the horrible cry of the mule tethered to the cart who suffered the full brunt of the kobold’s fiery breath. It collapsed to the ground dead as Asrana dropped, and rolled out the flames licking at her clothes.

  Ninara considered running for all seemed lost but she knew these kobolds would cut her down from behind the moment she turned. She chanced a look at her companions and was rewarded with a slice across the face from one of the dragonshields who had leapt up to cut her head off. There was a brief sensation of pain then her cheek felt warm as blood exploded down her face. This was going to be it she thought.

  Suddenly a roar of flames engulfed her attackers and for the longest moment, it seemed like the flames where alive, consuming the dragonshields where they stood. She leapt back, dropped her useless sword and snatched her bow from the ground as she went into a roll. Coming back up on one knee she drew two arrows in one swift motion and launched them at the still burning kobolds. Both arrows found their marks and the dragonshields collapsed in a smoking, burning heap. She turned to thank Tym but his attention was on their enemies, he calmly drew forth a wand from his robes and launched an arrow, glowing with fiery radiance at the wyrmpriest. It struck home, tearing through the kobold’s shoulder.

  The wyrmpriest was in pain and now it was getting worried, it had seen two of its dragonshields go down and caught the death of the skirmisher as it was consumed by hellish green flames that seem to rise up from the ground at the command of the dwarven warlock. The wizard was the most dangerous foe it calculated and it conjured another globe of acid and launched it at Tym. Tym saw the globe of burning acid spinning towards him and he casually stepped to the side and watched it pass by. He slowly turned to face the wyrmpriest with a look of utter disdain. Muttering arcane words Tym spun around twice each time launching flaming magic missile, first with his right hand then the left. The first projectile struck the wyrmpriest with such force that it launched it backwards into the air, the second missile punctured its body and when it hit the ground it was dead.

  At this stage Balasar had been having the worst luck he had ever experienced. He actually felt like green recruit facing off against a superior warrior. The dragonshield kobold bore not a single scratch while he was bleeding profusely from a wound to the belly and a deep cut across his right thigh. The kobold hissed in Draconic. “Your death is at hand brother, the Dragon Queen has granted me invulnerability and the strength to defeat my foes.” With that, the kobold deflected Balasar’s maul with its shield and plunged its sword into the dragonborn’s chest.

  To be continued…

      [FONT=&quot]_______________

 [/FONT]


----------

